# new ride



## RandyT (Jun 23, 2013)

well just went in and paid for my Trek Domaine 4.0, did a test ride and loved it.
1st road bike in 20 years
I was torn between the Domaine and the Bianchi Vertigo so we shall see.

If I don't like it they do have a 30 day money back guarantee which is really good

Did I do good with my choice?


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

You'll love it. Just go ride and make sure you have a good "fit". Don't be afraid to go back and have the tweak it, if something doesn't feel right.


----------



## jgutz71 (Jul 7, 2013)

I picked one up myself, it is my first road bike and so far I love the ride...


----------

